# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  ASUS Zenfone 2 có thêm tùy chọn RAM 4GB với giá chỉ 229$

## dichvuseo001

Nhằm tạo được sự cạnh tranh tốt hơn trong phân khúc smartphone giá rẻ, ASUS vừa thêm vào một phiên bản khác của chiếc Zenfone 2 với mức bộ nhớ trong tối thiểu 16GB và RAM được nâng lên thành 4GB.





Điều này đồng nghĩa với việc thay vì lựa chọn phiên bản thấp nhất với bộ nhớ trong 16GB và RAM 2GB thì giờ đây người dùng đã có thêm tùy chọn bộ nhớ trong tương tự nhưng RAM nâng lên 4GB với mức giá chỉ 229 USD (~ 5 triệu đồng). Ngoài ra, cấu hình của máy vẫn được giữ nguyên : Chip xử lý 4 nhân Intel Atom, màn hình 5.5 inch Full-HD, 2 SIM 2 sóng, khe thẻ nhớ mở rộng và cụm camera trước sau lần lượt là 5MP/13MP.


Có thể thấy, đây là một mức giá khá tốt cho một thiết bị thiết kế khá đẹp và cấu hình thật sự tốt với RAM lên đến 4GB.


Nguồn : techrum​

----------


## leanhseomxh

*Trả lời: ASUS Zenfone 2 có thêm tùy chọn RAM 4GB với giá chỉ 229$*

Giá tốt thế! Mà sao cũng là RAM 4GB mà con trước có giá 7 triệu nhỉ?

----------


## cushinthang

*Trả lời: ASUS Zenfone 2 có thêm tùy chọn RAM 4GB với giá chỉ 229$*




> Giá tốt thế! Mà sao cũng là RAM 4GB mà con trước có giá 7 triệu nhỉ?


Do cái bộ nhớ trong đó bạn. Con này bộ nhớ trong 16GB, con 7tr có 64GB bộ nhớ trong lận. Tùy nhu cầu người sử dụng mà chọn 1 con hợp lý cho mình

----------


## manhvlance

*Trả lời: ASUS Zenfone 2 có thêm tùy chọn RAM 4GB với giá chỉ 229$*

theo nhu cầu của mình thì mình chọn em Ram 4 GB nhưng chỉ bộ nhớ trong 16 GB thôi, nhiêu đó là đủ rồi, có gì còn có thẻ nhớ để lưu trữ thêm mà, giá cũng mềm hơn nhiều nữa

----------

